# Performace della mia gentoo [RISOLTO]

## fonzy81

Ciao a tutti.

Puo' sembrare una domanda fuori luogo ma non riesco a spiegarmi il perche'.

Sul mio portatile ho un p4 2,6 512 ddr 333 e la gentoo e tutto cioe che ho installato l ho compilato.

Sul mio pc desktop ho un amd palomino 1600+ 512 dim 133 e la slackware. Incuriosito sulla velocita' del portatile gentoo mi sono messo a lanciare le applicazioni su entrambi computer. Ho notato che il mio pc meno potente e dove nulla e' compilato con la slackware va piu' veloce.

E' possibile che troppe applicazioni installate rallentano il sistema operativo? O ce un modo per renderlo piu' scattante?Last edited by fonzy81 on Fri Sep 10, 2004 1:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Leggi le linee guida prima di postare.

----------

## fonzy81

L'ho lette ...

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Non credo:

 *Linee Guida wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # Controllate che la votra domanda non venga risposta semplicemente leggendo la documentazione - Leggete la documentazione prima di postare. Gentoo Linux ha un'ottima biblioteca "personale", sia in italiano che in inglese. Sono disponibili inoltre diverse F.A.Q.: probabilmente la vostra risposta è già qui (FAQ ufficiale Gentoo tradotta in italiano) o qui (FAQ derivata dalle esperienze dirette degli utenti). Per favore, leggete la documentazione prima di postare qualsiasi domanda: molti dei quesiti posti su questo forum possono essere risolti con un pò di tempo perso leggendo una guida...
> 
> # Controllate che il vostro topic non sia già stato trattato - Cercate prima di postare. Il vostro problema potrebbe già avere una thread. Se volete cercare solo nel forum italiano usate la ricerca completa.
> ...

 

sopratutto l'ultimo punto.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E' attivo il dma sui tuoi dischi?

----------

## fonzy81

penso di si  :Razz:  come si vede se e' attivo?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
# hdparm /dev/hdX
```

----------

## fonzy81

si e' attivo 

```

using_dma      =  1  (on)

```

E' un rallentamento quasi generale pure aprire qualsiasi applicazione ci mette più tempo

----------

## OKreZ

Che CFLAGS hai usato ? se utilizzi -O3 avrai eseguibili piu' grossi, percio' e' normale che i tempi di caricamento delle applicazioni siano maggiori (se fai una ricerca sul forum a riguardo trovi molti thread, io personalmente utilizzo -O2).

----------

## Marculin

Oramai non ci capisco piu nulla io con ste CFLAGS...non è che nessuno ha un SEMPLICE tips o lo fa definitivamente (per favore) dicendo qualcosa tipo:

```

O2:binari piccoli o veloci....sistema piu lento/veloce

O3:.....

Os:?

```

Io oramai ci sto rinunciando a capire...una volta mi appunto una cosa, un'altra volta cancello e scrivo il contrario  :Sad: 

I novelli e me compreso con un manuale credo staremo tutti meglio  :Smile:  e poi lo aggiungiamo ai post utilissimi oltre al link delle CFLAGS central  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@Marculin: il discorso e' troppo complesso per riassumerlo in 2 righe. Io personalmente non saprei spiegarti bene le differenze (se non le spiegazioni generali). Dalla mia esperienza con le cflags posso dirti che piu' si tenta di portarle all'estremo piu' si rischia di rallentare il sistema invece di velocizzarlo. Io di solito lascio quelle che ci sono gia' settate nel make.conf

----------

## stuart

rpova a mettere un disco da 7200 sul portatile e vedrai che và il doppio più veloce

anch'io ho un portatile con un disco da 4200 e una prova comparativa fatta su hwupgrade ha dimostrato che in alcuni benchmark fatti sullo stesso portatile con un disco da 4200 e uno da 7200 la differenza è abissale

----------

## Marculin

@fedeli: ma nel make.conf lasci quelli che ti fa il live cd nell'installazione?Non è uguale per tutti cosi?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> @fedeli: ma nel make.conf lasci quelli che ti fa il live cd nell'installazione?Non è uguale per tutti cosi?

 

Si di solito lascio

```
CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

e sui portatili invece metto l'architettura esatta

----------

## Josuke

anche io lascio quelle...risultato..nessuna differenza con flags più spinte...anzi alle volte le applicazioni mi sembrano più scattanti..e in più si risparmia alla lunga spazio sull'hd

----------

## randomaze

Sei sicuro che non hai qualcos'altro? Vedere un P4 2,6 perdere contro un amd 1600 non credo possa dipendere dalle CFLAGS, a meno di marcosopici errori (tipo opzioni di debug senza ottimizzazioni!).

Controlla i log e il dmesg per verificare che non ci siano conflitti.

Verifica di non aver CPU freq scaling o qualcosa di simile.

Quali processi partono al boot di gentoo? E quali al boot della slack?

I problemi si verificano solo in X o anche in console?

Anche se l'eye-meter é un ottimo tool prova a fare i test usando i benchmarck che trovi qui

----------

## OKreZ

prova anche a vedere se in /etc/hosts hai una voce del tipo

```
127.0.0.1       localhost       <nomedeltuopc>
```

senza di questa ambienti come kde/gnome risultano molto piu' lenti in quanto tentano di risolvere il nome della tua macchina.

----------

## akiross

Marculin, guarda io ho trovato tutto in

man gcc

e ho trovato opzioni che sono stupefacenti dal punto di vista delle ottimizzazioni della velocita' (come --funroll-loops).

Devi sbatterti a leggerlo  :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

/sborone ON/

Oppure sbatterti ed usare acovea   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

/sborone OFF/

----------

## fonzy81

Grazie delle spiegazioni di fatto sul pc desktop ho un 7200 mentre sul pc 5400. Cmq per quanto riguarda la lentezza ho notato che non personalizzando kde la gentoo da alla slack 6 secondi con piu' script all'avvio. I flag cmq data la mia inesperienza li ho lasciati cosi come sono 

```

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -funroll-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -pipe"

 
```

perso che vada bene grazie cmq a tutti

----------

## =DvD=

Riesumo questo post perchè ho il seguente problema: Ho visto una slack, e nella slack firefox parte praticamente istantaneamente, come molte altre applicazioni, tipo Terminal...

Sul mio pc, praticamente uguale come hw, firefox ci mette intorno ai 5 secondi, Terminal 1 secondo abbondante...

Non so dove sbattere la testa in quanto:

-ho prelinkato e non cambia nulla.

-ho attivato il dma e non cambia nulla.

-ho provato a cambiare la swappiness e non cambia nulla.

-ho cflags normalissime, -O2 e -march=quella del mio processore.

Che fare? Non è un grave problema, ma la voglia di andare in fondo alle cose mi spinge a chiedermi: Ma che ha la slack di diverso dalla mia gentoo di ora? Devo compilare con i386??

 *Quote:*   

> gnunghino ~ # uname -a
> 
> Linux gnunghino 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 #1 Sun Mar 13 11:23:54 CET 2005 i686 AMD Athlon (tm) XP 1500+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
> 
> gnunghino ~ # hdparm -Tt /dev/hda
> ...

 

Io uso gentoo perchè mi piace molto portage, non per ottimizzare al massimo, ma cmq vorrei usare l'hw che ho in maniera giusta!

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

```
root@tux matteo # hdparm -Tt /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   372 MB in  2.00 seconds = 185.56 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   26 MB in  3.24 seconds =   8.04 MB/sec

root@tux matteo # hdparm /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 39704/16/63, sectors = 20491075584, start = 0

```

è normale che il mio hd sia così lento? è un maxtor da 20g vecchietto, ma non preistorico....

e le flag:

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon -pipe  -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/"

USE="-qt -kde gtk gtk2 gnome gimpprint cups foomaticdb ppds usb acpi alsa tiff dvd mp3 mpeg svg 3dnow avi cdr xvid divx4linux"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/"

ALSA_CARDS="ymfpci"

```

----------

## AlterX

sparaci su delle ottimizzazioni per la gentoo che trovi qui

Cmq anche io lo notai al tempo con la mandrake 10.1 community.

Dipende dall'hard disk che è molto più lento di quello dei fissi (4200->7200) che non è poco!![/url]

----------

